# TNA Destination X Discussion



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

March 21, 2010 at the TNA Impact! Zone in Orlando, Florida


Matt Morgan and Hernandez (c) vs. Beer Money, Inc. (Robert Roode and James Storm) Tag team match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship

Doug Williams (c) vs. Shannon Moore Singles match for the TNA X Division Championship

Generation Me (Jeremy and Max) vs. The Motor City Machineguns (Chris Sabin and Alex Shelley) Ultimate X match for the number one contendership to the TNA World Tag Team Championship

Kevin Nash and Eric Young vs. Scott Hall and Syxx-Pac Tag Team match; if Hall and Pac win, they earn TNA contracts, if they lose they must leave TNA for good.

Kurt Angle vs. Mr. Anderson Singles match

A.J. Styles (c) vs. Abyss Singles match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship

Kazarian vs. Daniels vs. Amazing Red vs. Brian Kendrick Ladder match​


----------

